# is VIV disease/parasite free?



## dperrucc (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi
I have my 125 gal. viv and 6 pdf's for 13 months.Three died 4 months ago.Can I conclude,since frogs are eating and look healthy that the viv is diease and parasite FREE?

thank you
Donny


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Nope, even frogs that appear healthy may still be carrying parasites. Getting fecal samples checked out by a vet familiar with dart frogs is a good idea.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Not only that but many common amphibian disease pathogens like Aeromonas hydrophilia are always going to be present.. 

Ed


----------



## dperrucc (Sep 5, 2006)

My vet wanted $75 to check feces,what do other Vets charge


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

Ed said:


> Not only that but many common amphibian disease pathogens like Aeromonas hydrophilia are always going to be present..
> 
> Ed


 
well said as always ed. its next to impossible to have a completely sterile environment some problems will always be present. keeping a healthy immune system is key in having healthy frogs.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

^^^ As already stated - a sterile environment isn't what you want... But as far as the BAD stuff goes - the only way to know either way is with a fecal. And yes $75.00 is outrageous for one frog. Our vet wants $45.00 and that is ALSO a ripoff haha. 

Dr. Rich Frye (I think that's his name) is on here - and he does reliable fecals @ a good price.  Search around.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

MeiKVR6 said:


> Dr. Rich Frye (I think that's his name)


 David Frye, DVM. Rich is his brother.


----------

